# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  ankieta na temat żywienia emocjonlnego

## barbur

witam zwracam sie z prosba o wypelnienie anonimowej  ankiey na temat wplywu stanow emocjonalnych na zachowania żywieniowe, pozdrawiam
Wpływ stanów emocjonalnych na zachowania żywieniowe

----------


## barbur

proszę o pomoc brakuje jeszcze 10 wypełnień

----------

